# Farassoo FMS-4080 Speaker Review



## furious_gamer (Apr 13, 2009)

I got this speaker  2 months before and thinking of writing a review of it. But I re-think about that and want to test its full potential. So that I took this two months and tested it with movies , games and with some HQ songs too.

 This is a  2.1 speaker manufactured by Farassoo, a well known brand in Gulf countries.  

 Here is the product link

 *www.farassoo.com/product/speaker/fms-4080.htm

 (Unable to post thumbnail in this forum.)

*Ergonomics – 4.5/5*

 The entire magnetic shielded design makes it look cool. Especially the LED in the volume slider is simply awesome. Even at the first sight, I get attracted towards it. The satellite speakers looks neat and no flaws in the design. The bass adjustment slider is present at the back of the sub-woofer. The Creative A300 falls behind this speaker in ergonomics.  


*Performance – 5/5*

 The whole two month, I tested it with many movies (I watched around 75 movies in these two months) and with games too. I am really satisfied with the performance. The bass is really good and the reduced noise distortion make us feel better while watching movies and playing games. The hi's and low's were handled nicely. 
With some games i played like RE4, Burnout Paradise, it gives me some good sound and not a noise. For gamers, its a perfect blend speaker.
Even at the full volume and near-max bass, it works flawlessly. With my old Creative A300 I had a problem. When we increase the volume to max and bass to near max, it start going crazy by giving a huge hizzy noise, which is very irritating to our ears. But this one performs way better than A300. And tested few HQ songs and everything looks good. If I had a chance to buy a 5.1 setup i'd sure go for Farassoo brand, without any hesitation.

*Value for Money – 4.5/5*

 Its just 150 bucks more than Creative A300 and performs way better than that. But getting this speaker in India is bit difficult as there are only very few retailers stock this. Since I have a friend who know this company he get that for me.

 Overall I was satisfied with its performance and was happy that I am not getting into another crappy speaker. If you guys find this in any shop, dont hesitate to buy this. A perfect speaker for a gamer or a HTPC users who is in tight budget like me.

*Overall score – 4.5/5*


----------



## desiibond (Apr 13, 2009)

nice review and thanks for letting us know about another unknown brand that pawns creative 

is the entire set made of wood or is there any plastic?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 13, 2009)

^^
Thanks dude.. 

It pawns even the AL 2.1 IMHO..
BTW The Sub-Woofer is made of wood and its shielded by some plastic. The satellite speakers completely shielded with matte finished plastic.


----------

